# Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 dirt cheap



## gerryr (Jun 12, 2008)

Amazon is currently selling this for %39.99.  This is an excellent photo editor that is light years ahead of anything out there that's free, except GIMP, but this is easier to learn than GIMP.  This is a really good price, Corel is currently selling it for $79.99.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B000VJTL1Y/ref=dp_olp_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1213326161&sr=8-2


----------



## rlharding (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Gerry.  I just put an order in and then cancelled it. With the $23+ shipping and handling fees and the $6 duty my final bill was for over $70....It looks impressive though.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 13, 2008)

Now stop it! I'm trying not to spend money!  I had it down to the last click to order than came to my sences


----------



## toolcrazy (Jun 13, 2008)

I have Paint Shop Pro and have used it for years. But, I have switched to Adobe Photoshop Elements and I find it easier to use and the photo quality much better.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 13, 2008)

Might be good, I'll never know.  I quit using Paint Shop Pro since Corel bought it from Jasc, doubled the price over night, slowed the program down and added a horrid menu layout.  I especially didn't like the way PSP X kept wanting to log onto the internet looking for updates.  I guess I'll be using the good ole Jasc PSP version 7 for years to come. 

Ruth, I tried Corel Paint Shop pro X a few years ago, didn't care for it so finally removed it from my PC.  If I can find the CD, I'll throw it in with your pen order.

Gerry, is the "Photo" version different from the regular Paint Shop Pro or did they just add the word to the title (something that Corel is good at doing over the years), or do you know?


----------



## gerryr (Jun 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texatdurango_
> 
> I especially didn't like the way PSP X kept wanting to log onto the internet looking for updates.



X2 has never done this even once.



> Gerry, is the "Photo" version different from the regular Paint Shop Pro or did they just add the word to the title (something that Corel is good at doing over the years), or do you know?



I have no idea.  

When I posted this, I did for information for those who've been using the free editing programs.  Right now, it is by far the least expensive high powered editor available, except for GIMP and it's rather large learning curve.


----------



## rlharding (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks George, sounds good.

r


----------



## VisExp (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been using Paint Shop Pro X2 and have been very happy with it.  Gerry recommended it to me a while back.  This is a great price for the software!  I took advantage of a special offer Corel was running but it still cost me a lot more than $39.  Although the special offer did include a t-shirt emblazoned with "Official Photographer"


----------



## rincewind03060 (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, I ordered one Friday


----------



## TBone (Jun 16, 2008)

I noticed the following note on one of the $39 shippers.

Comments:   NOTE: NEW CDROM IN COLORED SLEEVE ONLY. NO BOX.

Something about that just raises a red flag.  Does this mean you don't even get a manual or is the manual on the cd?


----------



## gerryr (Jun 16, 2008)

I have no idea what's going on, but last week it was Amazon that was selling it at that price, now it's somebody else.  But the company advertising it for $39.95 is the one that doesn't give it to you in a box, but it doesn't say if there's a manual or not.  Right below that one is someone selling it for $39.99 and it doesn't say it isn't a complete package.  I personally haven't found the manual to be terribly useful.


----------



## Jrob (Jun 17, 2008)

I ordered it from Amazon and received yesterday. It is an OEM version, which means it really is only supposed to be sold with a new computer or parts. I don't know how they are getting around that. It is in a cardboard sleeve that is authentic and has a serial number. I went to the Corel website and registered it and was able to download all patches and the latest version. There is a .PDF manual on the disk. Everything looks legitimate.


----------

